# mes photos sur icloud drive



## sdsd77 (17 Janvier 2020)

je fais beaucoup de photos et elles prennent de la place sur le disque dur de mon IMAC 27 2017 (beaucoup de fichiers RAW). Comment faire pour les transférer dans icloud drive. S'il existe une manière automatique je suis preneur. Sinon manuel. Merci beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (17 Janvier 2020)

La photothèque iCloud (c’est une synchronisation donc à ne pas confondre avec une sauvegarde en ligne comme iCloud Drive) peut correspondre à ce que tu cherches.
Il te faut évidemment un abonnement suffisant à ICloud.





__





						Gestion des images RAW par l’app Photos et Photos iCloud
					

Découvrez comment utiliser des images RAW dans Photos iCloud et l’app Photos pour macOS.



					support.apple.com


----------



## sdsd77 (18 Janvier 2020)

merci beaucoup


----------

